# Aristo Revolution



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

It's ben a number of years since I've been here and after looking at the forums, I decided this was the best place to ask this question, since newbies might be considering this purchase as well. What are your views/reviews of the Aristo Revolution system? I currently own a first generation TE and it's time to put that puppy to bed, uh, I mean upgrade. I was somewhat happy with my original TE with the exception of distance, which it wasn't the best at. Is the new revolution better, since it operates at a much higher freq?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

First thing I found was parts I had no idea what they were for and no list in the box of what parts were included and what they are for. 

Second, even though I was installing the Revo on an Aristo Dash 9, the instructions were poor at best. 

If I were not a member of MLS, it would have been much harder to install and get working. 

Once installed and running, I found the short antenna on the receiver really limited the range as it would loose connection while passing behind a small hill at Marty's. 

Everything else worked fine. 

Would I buy another one knowing what I know now? Not sure. 

This is my first train RC system so are there better systems for the same money? I don't know.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Its not a bad system. The instructions are a little vague. Aristo is thru their 3rd or 4th run of the Revos now and they have sold out everytime. it out sells every other system I offer 10 to 1 I just sold the last system I have and Aristo is out of stock as well.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Will the the new QSI Titan work with the Aristo Revo?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nate, 
No. 

Early Aristo PR blather was 'better than DCC' They have their own recievers. 
Happy Rails. 
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The new Revolution is a proprietary remote control system, best used with battery power. 

The QSI runs on DC, DCC, and Airwire. (Airwire is another proprietary system, very close to DCC over the air in its protocol) 

The two are not interoperable. 

The new Revolution Train Engineer is much more capable than the original Train Engineer. Running on a higher frequency is better in this case, not so much that the frequency is higher, but the entire radio protocol is faster, and more resistant to interference. 

Do be careful to total all the parts you need, there are several add-on boards that can significantly impact the total cost of installation. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

According to QSI's literature, they claim to have plans for an "Aristo-Revolution-compatible" version of the QSI Titan to be released... well... suffice to say it was scheduled to be released within a few months of the G-scale Titan. So I'm thinking 2015 or so... Now whether that actually comes to fruition, who knows, but it was at least publicized on their web site. For now, the G-scale Titan is still vaporware, let alone a version that'd somehow be compatible with Aristo's Revolution. Personally, I'm skeptical we'll see it (the Revo-compatible version, at least, though I'm beginning to wonder about the G-scale Titan, too...) For now, the safe money's on "no, it's not." Whether they'll ever get it to be is anyone's guess. 

As for the Revolution itself, I've been using it now since Spring 2009, and find it a very good system. If you're coming from an older-style battery R/C product, you'll find it incredibly flexible and intuitive. Speed control is excelent, the adjustable momentum is fun to play with, and consisting multiple locos together is pretty straightforward. If you're coming from a DCC-style control environment, you'll probably find it not as flexible as DCC. You'll only have 6 functions you can play with (sound, lights, smoke), and the fine motor control and fine-tuning of consisted locos isn't quite up to "DCC" snuff. But for those who I'd describe as an "average" user--certainly ones for whom the original TE seemed somewhat adequate--you should find it satisfactory. Their switch (turnout) control receiver is also nice, and can be set up as a separate cab that you can navigate to to throw switches (up to 6 per "cab"). 

In terms of range, I find it very good. I can go anywhere in my back and side yard and still have the LCD indicate a strong signal. (For reference, that's within 100') It gets spotty if I go in the front yard or inside because of all the walls and fence in the way, but that's also to be expected. Reception is better if the windows are open (also to be expected). Indoors at public displays, I've wandered around with the transmitter clipped to my belt, looked down from across the hall (probably 150 - 200' or so) and still had enough of a signal to where it was still linking. I couldn't see or hear the loco at that point, but at least according to the LCD screen, I could have controlled it. (I generally don't make a habit of wandering off leaving my train running by itself, but it happens.) 

You don't mention in what environment you're looking to run the TE, be it on-board batteries, on-board with track power, or using it trackside. I will say that the system is in its "full glory" in a battery-powered on-board environment. That's what it was designed for, and it's in its element there. It also does very well in the "old-school" trackside environment of the old TEs. One caveat in that application; the old trackside TEs had a switch to select between a linear and PWM output. The new stuff doesn't have that option. Aristo does sell a filter board if you need a linear voltage going to the track. (Some sound systems--particularly some LGB ones--are reputed to not like PWM). It _can_ run in an on-board, track-powered application, though it wouldn't be my first choice for that. The receiver isn't overly tolerant of interruptions in power that you might get from track power. Aristo includes a plug-in capacitor that can be used to mitigate this, or you can buy a larger 6-capacitor board for added insurance. But if it were me, running track power and wanting on-board control, I'd just bite the bullet and get a DCC system. You've just got such a wider choice of throttle and sound controls at your disposal going that route. 

Later, 

K


----------



## DAN338 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have used remote control in O gauge for some years(TMCC), but only recently became involved with Large Scale. This week I set up a temporary elongated oval of stainless steel track 40'X46' for the first time,on the grass in the backyard, which is pretty level and hooked up the Crest 55468 Everest power supply through the supplied 16 gauge wire connectors. Connectivity with only the supplied rail joiners was excellent, measuring 23.7-23.8 volts at every point on the track. I then ran my longest motive power unit, the Aristo-Craft RDC. There was no problem with the Revolution maintaining a link with the receiver in the backyard or even in the house with the door open. However, I lost the link, when I closed the sliding glass door. My supposition is that the low E metallic coatings on the triple layers of glass were blocking the 2.4 GHz signal. As previously written, the support literature is somewhat sparse, but the control system seems robust and easily used.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I hear all the rumors of QSI's new G scale Titan decoder and it still hasn't shown up. So why did QSI just stop production of the Aristo PnP and Magnum's? It seems like they could have been still selling those until the new Titan did, if ever, arrive.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

As I understand it--and really, I don't--they genuinely thought the boards would be available sooner. QSI Industries,, which makes the boards, is not the same as QSI Solutions, which sells them, and this fact seems to have accounted for a lot of the delay. I've been looking to other manufacturers, specifically to ESU, which makes a really excellent sound decoder.

I haven't tried the Revo. I went with DCC partly because of my experience with the old aristo 75 mhz system, which never did what they claimed it was going to do and which left me stranded when they discontinued it. DCC gives you more than one manufacturer to draw on, so for example when QSI fails to deliver I have other choices. With the REVO, you have basically one choice for sound, maybe two, and when aristo sells out you are sol till they make more. Also my sense of the REVO is that it's really meant for running on batteries.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

This thread has been [email protected] url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Does ESU work with Arisro Revo?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Truthman on 28 Feb 2012 06:36 AM 
Does ESU work with Arisro Revo? 
I don't know. it has a provision to be triggered under DC, very much like the QSI cards I think. QSI makes a device which sends rapid short polarity changes under dc and that triggers various sounds. The pulses are too short to reverse the motor, but enough to trigger the various sounds. They call it the "quantum engineer." There was a guy making borads that allowed you to trigger sounds with QSI cards more easily, but I'm not sure they are still in production. There was a thread about them recently here.

ESU makes something similar, described on their website. I really don't know if you could trigger an ESU card with a REVO, but you could try posting that question to the Yahoo ESU discussion group.

I think Kevin Strong gave a very good review of the REVO's strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I upgraded from the original TE in 2010. At first I was not sure the move was a good one. 

Because of the increased number of features, the control panel took a bit more getting used to. I did like being able to control my sound boards directly through the Revolution, instead of having to be keyed from magnets. So by the end of the first year, I was 100% on board. 

One items I am a bit muffed about was the distance it was able to communicate over. It's about the same as my old TE where I assumed it would be much greater. If I had a completely level layout, with no hills, the distance would probably be as advertised. My layout is not level and I have a lot of gullies, and 4 tunnels and many hills that obstruct the communications. 


One last observation. The distance seems to be also dependent on the type of engine it's being mounted in. I have several RS-3's and several E8's and the distance is not a problem with those. I also have 4 SD45's, and for what ever reason, the distance is about half of the RS3's & E8's.I'm thinking it might be due to the internal wire bundle and how it's routed coming down from the mother board that the receiver mounts into. The wires go right by the antenna, where in the other engines it's routed so it's not so close. I need to experiment a bit more to determine what the exact cause is. 

In parting I also which they sold just the transmitter. I've had to purchase 3 additional starter kits, when all I actually wanted was just the transmitter. So probably could have saved a few dollars if they sold just the transmitters. 

All-in-all, I'm pleased with the move to the Revolution.

Mark 


*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. I do run battery power in one locomotive through a trailing car. i have yet to convert any others over. Been outta the deep end of the hobby for a number of years now and am once again starting to get in above my knees.

Does any one care to offer another route besides the T/E. Not looking to start any kind of "what's best" war. Just interested if anyone else has something different that their pleased with. One of our club members has RCS, i believe. I'm gonna pick his brain this weekend at a train show we're displaying at.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been using Airwire as well as the Revolution. I use it in conjunction with Phoenix sound systems, because it's got a DCC output that really allows you to get the most out of the Phoenix in terms of triggering sounds, etc. (I believe, though I've not done so myself, that how the Phoenix responds to changes in speed is the same across both platforms.) It's a bit more expensive (about $60 more per loco), but if you enjoy playing with sounds, it's pretty cool! I've also used QSI, but they're currently out of production awaiting the new "Titan" controller. Good sound and control, but if you can't buy it right now, what's the point of recommending it? 

I've used RCS in the past. If you're referring to the old push-button controllers that Tony Walsham used to produce (now sold by Cordless Renovations), they're a good "basic" controller. Compared to these other systems, I find the speed control to be coarse. You don't have the ability to really control your speed to any degree of accuracy. If you're not doing a lot of switching, or trying to double-head or things of that nature where you decidedly want precise control over the speed, it's a good way to do business. It worked for me for the better part of 10 or more years until the more precise systems from Aristo and Airwire came around. There were range issues with the older stuff Tony made, but that's supposedly fixed with the new stuff at the new frequency. 

Later, 

K


----------



## dapharoonie (Dec 7, 2011)

I was thinking of purchasing Aristo Craft Revolution and was wondering if it will run in conjunction with MTH's DCS or would you have to install the capacitor board as you do when using DCC.....

Stephen from Down Under 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried one about six months ago, I'll stick with the Air Wire.

Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the thread has been derailed... 

Stephen, you might do well to start another thread on your own, all questions are ok, but when you hop on the tail end of one already derailed, many people have pretty much given up on the thread. 

In the spirit of cooperation, yeah you could run DCS on the rails, and the DCS signal would probably not bother the Aristo (AC or DC). No matter what you run on the rails, the Revo should be equipped with a full wave bridge rectifier, and yes you will need a cap board on DC, and I would recommend the 6 cap board on AC. 

Greg


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

I have been using the Revolution since I started. To me it has been easy to install and use and has been "as advertised" as far as features, distance, etc. I would highly recommend it for anyone looking for a reasonably priced basic system. I am using it on track power and it works just fine.


----------

